# Kategorie 2 Anfrage



## Elektriko (8 Juli 2021)

Hallo,

Obwohl ich viel gelesen habe, habe ich noch Zweifeln.

Was ist genau die Kategorie 2.?

Ist ein Ventil mit einem Drucksensor Kategorie 2?
Ist ein Schütz mit Überwachung (Hilfkontakte) Kategorie 2?

Norm und Kochbuch schon gelesen, aber ist noch nicht klar für mich.... wenn ihr Beispiele habt wäre es sehr hilfreich.

Hoffentlich jemand bring ein bisschen Licht für mich

Danke und Grüße


----------



## stevenn (9 Juli 2021)

lies den IFA 02/2017-Report
Die Norm fordert die *Testung der Sicherheitsfunktion*. Sofern
dies nicht bei allen Bauteilen möglich ist, ist Kategorie 2
nicht anwendbar (Anmerkung 1 in DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2016,
Abschnitt 6.2.5).


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (9 Juli 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> lies den IFA 02/2017-Report
> Die Norm fordert die *Testung der Sicherheitsfunktion*. Sofern
> dies nicht bei allen Bauteilen möglich ist, ist Kategorie 2
> nicht anwendbar (Anmerkung 1 in DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2016,
> Abschnitt 6.2.5).


Für die Testung der Sicherheitsfunktion möchte mein Vorredner ein paar Beispiele haben.


----------



## stevenn (9 Juli 2021)

Ein Schütz mit übewachung kann alleine keine Kategorie 2 sein, denn es muss Sensor - Logik - Aktor getestet werden. Nicht nur der Sensor (das Schütz)
Lest euch den Report mal durch, danach seid ihr schlauer


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (9 Juli 2021)

Dann mal allgemeiner:

wäre das der richtige Aufbau für Kategorie 2? Abgesehen davon, dass man den NotHalt Taster vermutlich eh redundant aufbauen würde.

Sensor ==> NotHalt Taster      ==> 1 Öffnerkontakt + zwangsgeführten Schließer zur Überwachung?
Logik ==> Sicherheitsrelais    ==> Intern redundant aufgebaut mit Kontrolle
Aktor ==> Schütz                   ==> 1 zwangsgeführter Öffnerkontakt zur Überwachung. (Darf dieser auf einen normalen SPS Eingang gehen?)


----------



## stevenn (9 Juli 2021)

Lies den BGIA-Report.
Testrate und MTTFd-WErt des Testkanals müssen u.a. auch berücksichtigt werden.
wenn du im Report etwas nicht verstehst, helfe ich wieder gerne


----------



## Dick Morley Fan (9 Juli 2021)

Gleich schick ich einfach meine Sistema Berechnung rein 

Habe aktuell keine richtige Vorstellung, was man unter einem Testkanal verstehen soll.
Bei Kategorie 3 und 4 ist das für mich deutlich verständlicher.

Jetzt warte ich aber auch erstmal bis sich Elektriko meldet, bevor ich ihm sein Thread klaue .


----------



## Elektriko (9 Juli 2021)

Du klaust nicht und ich danke euch für eure Antworten!

Ich habe die IFA Dokumentation auch schon gelesen, bei der SISTEMA-Schulung (schon lange her) auch gefragt, niemand gibt eine klare Antwort (mindestens für mich).

Von IFA Report:


Diese ist eine von viele Zeichnungen dass mann sehen  kann (ich verstehe was Test bedeutet, der 100 Testrate Thema, etc) aber für mich trotzdem unklar.

Deswegen habe ich gefragt für Beispiele, weil ich weiß noch nicht genau wie eine Katgorie 2 in der praktisch sehen soll

Grüße und euch alle ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Elektriko (10 Juli 2021)

Niemand traut sich?😎


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juli 2021)

Kategorie ist ein tolles Beispiel für "Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht".
Ich kenne bei uns keine einzige Anlage bei der sie verwendet / umgesetzt wurde.
Wie @stevenn schon schreib, ist das Thema schlichtweg die Testung der SF.


----------



## Elektriko (10 Juli 2021)

Hallo, 
Ja, ich kenne auch keine Anlage mit K.2.
Und in der Schulung die Antwort war etwas wie "man muss ein Test Kanal benutzen, aber man benutzt Kat. 2 fast nie...." Fertig.....
Meiner Meinung nach viele verstehen eigentlich nicht wie eine Kat. 2 aufgebaut werden muss (ich selbst nicht), so ist einfach zu sagen: "liest da und da, da ist alles sehr klar beschrieben," aber sie selber verstehen es auch nicht.

Deswegen ein Beispiel mit echten Komponenten wäre es Super.


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bei schwerkraftbelasteten Achse soll man ja die Bremse (Sistema-Subsystem) testen. Die ist
ja oft nur einmal da. Insbesondere bei Altanlagen. Wenn es gelingt, den Motor ohne Lösen der
Bremse anzusteuern, und dann mit einem Sensor und SPS zu überwachen, ob sie sich bewegt, wäre das 
Kat.2. Aber halt nur das Subsystem. Die anderen beiden Elemente der Sicherheitsfunktion (Schütztürschalter
und Steuerung) sind Kat.3oder4. Der Test dann vor jedem Betreten der Anlage oder ein paar mal am Tag.
Wahrscheinlich kann man das jetzt auch wieder mit Testhäufigkeit o.ä. kaputtreden... 
Habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber zumindest mal angedacht.


----------



## Elektriko (10 Juli 2021)

Hallo,
dann ein Schütz mit Überwachung könnte theoretisch auch ein kat.2 sein (Subsystem), und muss nicht unbedingt auch die Inputs und Logik getestet werden (ganze SF)


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2021)

Du musst bei Feststellung eines Fehlers eine Reaktion hervorrufen, z.B.
beim Bremsentest würde die Tür nicht augehen, also die Zuhaltung
nicht öffnen. Sorry, hatte ich eben vergessen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2021)

Im Subsystem gibt es Blöcke, welche dann Eingabe, Verarbeitung, Ausgabe sind.


----------



## holgermaik (11 Juli 2021)

Ein Kat 2 System ist eher selten, da in den meisten Fällen ein Aufbau nach Kat 3 billiger ist.
Bei Kat 2 musst du die SF Testen und bei erkennen eines Fehlers reagieren. Problematisch ist meistens die Testhäufigkeit.
mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis
Wir haben mehrere Motore über Leistungsschalter (ca. 500A). In der Größe gibt es keine zwangsgeführten Kontakte mehr.
Die SF wäre also z.B.: Betriebsartenwahlschalter -> Logik -> Leistungsschalter.
Das würde nur eine Kat 1 werden. Ein Aufbau nach Kat 3 wäre unwirtschaftlich. Über Fehlerausschlüsse könnte man den PL jetzt soweit drücken das eine Kat 1 Schaltung ausreichen würde, wollten wir aber nicht.
In den Abgang des LS wurde eine Spannungsüberwachung integriert die das Öffnen der Hauptkontakte überwacht.
Sollte ein Kontakt nicht öffnen wird eine Abschaltung des entsprechenden Trafos ausgelöst. Alles von einer F-SPS überwacht.
Dieses Subsystem wäre eine Kat 2 Schaltung mit der ohne Probleme PL d erreichbar ist.


----------



## Elektriko (11 Juli 2021)

Hallo Holgermark,

danke für das Beispiel.

Aber der Test in diesem Fall  müsste theoretisch 100 Mal zwischen Schaltungen gemacht werden,  also, es musst überprüft werden, dass das Schütz nicht geklebt ist während das Schütz angeschaltet ist. Das ist eigentlich unmöglich, man kann nur wissen dass das Schütz geklebt ist, wenn jemand die Maschine stoppen mochte.

wie haben sie es gelöst?

Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (11 Juli 2021)

Der Leistungsschalter wird ja auch zum normalen Ein/Aus schalten genutzt und nicht nur zum Erreichen einer bestimmten Betriebsart. Das Verhältnis passt da schon.


----------



## Tommi (11 Juli 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Der Leistungsschalter wird ja auch zum normalen Ein/Aus schalten genutzt und nicht nur zum Erreichen einer bestimmten Betriebsart. Das Verhältnis passt da schon.


das meinte ich mit "kaputtreden"


----------



## stevenn (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo Holgermark,
> 
> danke für das Beispiel.
> 
> ...


um speziell auf die Reaktion bei einem Schütz einzugehen.
Für Schütze nutzen wir die Rückführkreise um den Not-Halt zu quittieren. Ist das Schütz kleben geblieben, kann die Anlage nicht quittiert werden. Aber um Kat 2 zu erreichen muss die gesamte SF getestet werden (also alle Komponenten die beteiligt sind.) wenn davon aber eine Komponente von sich aus schon PL d erfüllt, wie oben von Tommi beschrieben_ (...ob sie sich bewegt, wäre das Kat.2. Aber halt nur das Subsystem. Die anderen beiden Elemente der Sicherheitsfunktion (Schütztürschalter und Steuerung) sind Kat.3oder4....), _dann ist dieser Part für mich "safe". Die gesamte SF wäre für mich Kat 2, mit Komponenten, die aber Kat3oder4 sind.was bedeutet, dass diese dann nicht getestet werden müssen.


----------



## stevenn (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach viele verstehen eigentlich nicht wie eine Kat. 2 aufgebaut werden muss (ich selbst nicht), so ist einfach zu sagen: "liest da und da, da ist alles sehr klar beschrieben," aber sie selber verstehen es auch nicht.
> 
> Deswegen ein Beispiel mit echten Komponenten wäre es Super.


ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich 
denn es ist im IFA-report klar erklärt, ich habe dir hier auch geschrieben, woran es liegt/ was wichtig ist, die Testhäufigkeit und die MTTFd-Werte. Man hilft hier schon untereinander, aber ich werde hier keine Stunden verbringen dir etwas zu erklären, wenn ich dir die Lösung schon gesagt habe und ein kleiner Beitrag (Lesen des IFA-reports) von dir auch gemacht werden muss, du es aber nicht machst. wenn du eine spezielle Frage zu den Formulierungen im IFA-Reports hast, oder darin etwas nicht verstehst, dann Frag danach. Aber bitte unterstelle mir nicht, ich würde es selber nicht verstehen. 
Wenn du mich nicht gemeint hast, ok , dann aber trotzdem die Empfehlung den report zu lesen und gezielte Fragen zu stellen, wenn du mit deiner bisherigen Fragestellung nicht weiter kommst.

Kategorie 2 ist nicht einfach, deswegen setzen wir das auch nicht um.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Kategorie 2 ist nicht einfach, deswegen setzen wir das auch nicht um.



Wir haben keine einzige Anlage wo eine komplette SF mit Kat.2 umgesetzt ist.
Bei Aktoren kann man vielleicht einen einzelnen Motorenschütz mit Rückführung als Kat.2 ansehen.
Muss ich mal irgendwann mit der Sistema probieren.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich
> denn es ist im IFA-report klar erklärt, ich habe dir hier auch geschrieben, woran es liegt/ was wichtig ist, die Testhäufigkeit und die MTTFd-Werte. Man hilft hier schon untereinander, aber ich werde hier keine Stunden verbringen dir etwas zu erklären, wenn ich dir die Lösung schon gesagt habe und ein kleiner Beitrag (Lesen des IFA-reports) von dir auch gemacht werden muss, du es aber nicht machst. wenn du eine spezielle Frage zu den Formulierungen im IFA-Reports hast, oder darin etwas nicht verstehst, dann Frag danach. Aber bitte unterstelle mir nicht, ich würde es selber nicht verstehen.
> Wenn du mich nicht gemeint hast, ok , dann aber trotzdem die Empfehlung den report zu lesen und gezielte Fragen zu stellen, wenn du mit deiner bisherigen Fragestellung nicht weiter kommst.
> 
> Kategorie 2 ist nicht einfach, deswegen setzen wir das auch nicht um.


Es tut mir leid, wenn es falsch interpretiert sein könnte, ich habe allgemein geschrieben. Überhaup nicht personlich.
Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben keine einzige Anlage wo eine komplette SF mit Kat.2 umgesetzt ist.
> Bei Aktoren kann man vielleicht einen einzelnen Motorenschütz mit Rückführung als Kat.2 ansehen.
> Muss ich mal irgendwann mit der Sistema probieren.


ja, aber wo liegt den Test bei einer Motorschütz-Rückmeldung? Die Rückmeldung sind normalerweise Schließer, wenn ein Schütz geklebt ist, den Schießer öffnet einfach nicht, und da sehe ich keine 100-Testrate


----------



## stevenn (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, wenn es falsch interpretiert sein könnte, ich habe allgemein geschrieben. Überhaup nicht personlich.
> Gruß


dacht ich mir schon


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ja, aber wo liegt den Test bei einer Motorschütz-Rückmeldung? Die Rückmeldung sind normalerweise Schließer, wenn ein Schütz geklebt ist, den Schießer öffnet einfach nicht, und da sehe ich keine 100-Testrate



Grundlagen Elektrotechnik?  😁 
Ein Schütz ist in der Regel zwangsgeführt.

Wenn ich den normalen Motorenschütz z.B. von einem Kettenförderer nehme, dann kann ich - bei uns zumindest - die geforderte Testhäufigkeit erfüllen. Vielleicht 3 mal am Tag Schutzgitter öffnen bei 2000 Schaltvorgängen / Tag

Hab's aber selber noch nie als Kat.2 gerechnet.
Je nach geforderten PL kommt man auch anders zum Ziel.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Grundlagen Elektrotechnik?  😁
> Ein Schütz ist in der Regel zwangsgeführt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, zwangsgeführt Kontate, deswegen meine ertse Frage von diesem Post.

Aber kategorie 2 spricht über eine Testrate (mind. 100 mal zwischen jede Anforderung) hier sehe ich keinen Test, deswegen frage ich

Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Ich glaube du verstehst etwas völlig falsch mit der Testung.
mal ein Beispiel.
du fährst mit dem Auto. Jedesm wenn du blinkst werden deine Blinker überprüft. Ca. 200 mal am Tag. Wenn du jetzt die Warnblinkanlage brauchst kannst du sicher sein, das deine Blinker funktionieren. Du must nicht 100 mal die Warnblinkanlage in der Garage probieren bevor du losfährst.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Ja wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, und ich etwas mit der Testung nicht richtig verstehe.
Ich habe gedacht, dass wenn z.B einen Motor jede Stunde schaltet, um Kat 2 zu erreichen, zwischen Logik und Aktor müsste einen mindestens 100-Mal-Test gemacht werden (1 Schaltung pro Stunde = Minimum 100 Mal pro Stunde-Test)....
Etwas ähnliches wie bei den  Lichtvorhängen.

Bin ich falsch? Musst der Test nicht mindestens 100 Mal zwischen Schaltung/Anforderung gemacht werden?🤷
Wenn nein, wo liegt den Test?


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Der Testmuss 100 mal häufiger gemacht werden als die Anforderung der SF.


Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe gedacht, dass wenn z.B einen Motor jede Stunde schaltet, um Kat 2 zu erreichen, zwischen Logik und Aktor müsste einen mindestens 100-Mal-Test gemacht werden (1 Schaltung pro Stunde = Minimum 100 Mal pro Stunde-Test)....


Wenn du deinen Motor nur über eine SF schaltest kannst du Kat 2 nicht anwenden.
Normalerweise wird ein Motor ja über eine Technoligie geschaltet und nur in ganz bestimmten Fällen über eine SF.
Der technologische Ablauf schaltet den Motor 1x je Stunde ein. Ob die Ein / Aus Schaltung funktioniert musst du in irgend einer Weise überwachen.
Nach 100 Stunden ohne Ausfall wäre die Prüfung durchgeführt und deine SF ist Betriebsbereit. Schaft die Schaltung keine 100 mal wäre die Norm für Kat 2 nicht erfüllt.
Alle Komponenten der SF (Input - Logik - Aktor) müssen 100mal häufiger als die Anforderung der SF geprüft werden. Das heist aber nicht, das du die SF als ganzen prüfen musst. Wie oben geschrieben würde die Prüfung des Aktors einzeln erfolgen. Ähnlich müsstest du jetzt den Input und die Logik prüfen.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Ja aber du schaltest 100 Mal über zB die Steuerung vom Frequenzumrichter, und nach 100 Mal,  ein Mal durch das Schutz (SF). 
Der Test hat aber nicht mit dem Schütz zu tun. Das Schutz ist nicht 100 Mal geprüft.

Verstehst du was ich meinte?


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davonaus das dein FU keine Sicherheitsfunktionen unterstüzt. In dem Fall ist er für die Sicherheitsbetrachtung nicht existend. Es bleibt also als Aktor nur das Schütz. Wie du richtig erkannt hast wird die Vorderung der 100fachen Testung nicht erfüllt.
Damit ist keine Schaltung nach Kat 2 möglich und es bleibt nur eine Schaltung nach Kat 1 übrig. Du kannst also maximal PLc erreichen.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Wir schalten viel mit FU und Schütz, wenn den FU eine Sicherheitsfunktion Unterstützt, und haben wir auch ein Schütz, wir sprechen von Kat. 3 oder 4, nicht 2.


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Wir schalten viel mit FU und Schütz, wenn den FU eine Sicherheitsfunktion Unterstützt, und haben wir auch ein Schütz, wir sprechen von Kat. 3 oder 4, nicht 2.


... ??


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Wir schalten viel mit FU und Schütz, wenn den FU eine Sicherheitsfunktion Unterstützt, und haben wir auch ein Schütz, wir sprechen von Kat. 3 oder 4, nicht 2.



Igendwie verwechselt du immer noch Kategorie und PL.
Die meisten Umrichter mit eingebauter Safety-Funtkion haben mindestens PLd.
Da brauch ich keinen Schütz


----------



## Elektriko (12 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Igendwie verwechselt du immer noch Kategorie und PL.
> Die meisten Umrichter mit eingebauter Safety-Funtkion haben mindestens PLd.
> Da brauch ich keinen Schütz


Ja, und? Was hat zu tun mit was ich geschrieben habe?
Was habe ich verwechselt?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juli 2021)

> Wir schalten viel mit FU und Schütz, wenn den FU eine Sicherheitsfunktion Unterstützt, und haben wir auch ein Schütz, wir sprechen von Kat. 3 oder 4, nicht 2.



Die Sicherheitskategorien B und 1 bis 4 gab es mal in der
EN 954-1​
Die gilt aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr?





__





						Sicherheitssystem – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2021)

Die Kategorien der alten 954-1 gibt es natürlich noch in der 13849.
Sie beschreiben den prinzipiellen Aufbau der Sicherheitsfunktionen. 
Also einkanalig, zweikanalig, …
Die 13849 hat den Performancelevel darüber gesetzt.
Am darf die beiden Begriffe aber nicht gleichsetzen.


----------



## Elektriko (13 Juli 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitskategorien B und 1 bis 4 gab es mal in der
> EN 954-1​
> Die gilt aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr?
> 
> ...


meinst du ernst?????

ich lese besser Normen anstatt Wikipedia


----------



## Elektriko (13 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Kategorien der alten 954-1 gibt es natürlich noch in der 13849.
> Sie beschreiben den prinzipiellen Aufbau der Sicherheitsfunktionen.
> Also einkanalig, zweikanalig, …
> Die 13849 hat den Performancelevel darüber gesetzt.
> Am darf die beiden Begriffe aber nicht gleichsetzen.


Hallo Blockmove, ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt deinen Kommentar nicht. PL und Kategorie sind nicht das gleiche, aber natürlich, dass sie miteinander zu tun haben


----------



## stevenn (13 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove, ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt deinen Kommentar nicht. PL und Kategorie sind nicht das gleiche, aber natürlich, dass sie miteinander zu tun haben


stimmt exakt so, wie blockmove es geschrieben hat.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> meinst du ernst?????
> 
> ich lese besser Normen anstatt Wikipedia


Normen lesen ist das eine ... Normen verstehen aber das andere. 😜
Ich lese die Normen ganz selten ... dabei bekomme ich nämlich Knoten ins Gehirn. 
Von der dguv, von den BG und / oder von den Sicherheitstechnikherstellern gibt es weit aus bessere und verständlichere Unterlagen.
Der Zusammenhang PL und Kategorie ist in einem der Sistema-Kochbücher gut beschrieben.


----------



## Elektriko (13 Juli 2021)

Ok, jetzt fange ich an zu verstehen, wie dieses Forum funkioniert.....
Grüße und schönen Tag noch


----------



## marscho (13 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt fange ich an zu verstehen, wie dieses Forum funkioniert.....
> Grüße und schönen Tag noch



Also, mal zur Klarstellung:
Keiner, der hier schreibt, wird Geld dafür erhalten. Die "Beratung", die gegeben wird, passiert damit auf vollkommen freiwilliger Basis. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass stevenn oder Blockmove hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise unfreundlich gewesen oder explizit falsche Infos gegeben hätten. Und selbst wenn dass der Fall wäre, ist man am Ende immer noch selbst für die Ausführung verantwortlich.

Das Forum kann keine Schulungen oder Praxiserfahrungen ersetzen. Beim Unfall hilft einem "aber hier hat's so gestanden" gar nichts. Man kann vieles abweichend oder auch ungewöhnlich einsetzen, wenn man es dann plausibel und ordentlich begründen kann (Risikobeurteilung!). Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht's hier oft auch das berüchtigte "Bauchgefühl" - ja, ich weiß, problematisch im Zusammenhang mit Sicherheit.

Man muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob man mit einer Situation leben kann oder nicht - im zweiten Fall muss man sich halt im Zweifel jemand externen dazu holen - und das kann dann nicht ein Forum sein.

Nachdem ich nicht nur schimpfen will, aber nochmal was zum Thema: Wie @stevenn schon geschrieben hatte, hat es schon seinen Grund, warum man Kategorie 2 so selten anwendet. Ich meide es auch, wenn es irgendwie geht. Sick hat zum Beispiel Einstrahllichtschranken der Serie L21 im Angebot, die Kategorie 2 sind. Diese *müssen *mit gepulster Spannung versorgt werden.



Wie man sieht, wird die Schalthäufigkeit auf 60 Schaltungen/Minute begrenzt, da "nur" 100 Mal die Sekunde gepulst werden kann. Das ist bei einem Eingangskreis vielleicht noch einfach zu machen, bei nem Schütz/Antrieb wird das aber sehr viel schwieriger. Ich hatte die Anwendung mal bei einer gewichtsbelasteten Servoachse, an der SOS nach Kategorie 2 ausgeführt war. Das zu dokumentieren und zu validieren, war kein Spaß (zwangsweiser Bremsentest usw.)...

EDIT: Das war übrigens Rockwell, die alles in der F-CPU machen (nicht im Antrieb). Die Beschreibung zur Prüfung, die die irgendwann mal herausgegeben hatten, war ein schlechter Witz. Dennoch kann ich mich nachher nicht auf Rockwell berufen, weil dies ja so beschrieben haben...


----------



## Elektriko (13 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, und ich etwas mit der Testung nicht richtig verstehe.
> Ich habe gedacht, dass wenn z.B einen Motor jede Stunde schaltet, um Kat 2 zu erreichen, zwischen Logik und Aktor müsste einen mindestens 100-Mal-Test gemacht werden (1 Schaltung pro Stunde = Minimum 100 Mal pro Stunde-Test)....
> Etwas ähnliches wie bei den  Lichtvorhängen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Marscho, was du schreibst ist was ich dachte, deswegen verstehe nicht viele andere Antworten


----------



## s_kraut (13 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Normen lesen ist das eine ... Normen verstehen aber das andere. 😜
> Ich lese die Normen ganz selten ... dabei bekomme ich nämlich Knoten ins Gehirn.


Ich unterstelle mal, da schreiben genug Leute mit, die auch mit Sicherheitsbauteilen, Schulungen und Zertifikaten ihr Geld verdienen.




marscho schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nicht nur schimpfen will, aber nochmal was zum Thema: Wie @stevenn schon geschrieben hatte, hat es schon seinen Grund, warum man Kategorie 2 so selten anwendet. Ich meide es auch, wenn es irgendwie geht.


Hauptgrund dürfte sein, dass man recht viel "Drumherum" treiben muss, damit da eine vernünftige Sicherheit entsteht.



Bild 9 aus der prDIN EN 13849-1:2020, danke @VDMA fürs Verteilen.

Einschränkung der Eignung auf max. PLd und noch gleich drei Anmerkungen zur Kategorie 2:
1. nicht überall anwendbar;
2. kann zwischen zwei Tests gefährlich/unentdeckt ausgefallen sein;
3. Testhäufigkeit und -Zuverlässigkeit sind gegen Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit der Gefährdung abzuwägen.



Bild 8 nach DIN EN 62061 - Architektur 1oo1d (d steht nicht für dangerous sondern für diagnose )



Tabelle 5 nach DIN EN 62061 - einkanaliges System mit HFT 0.

Jetzt kommt´s drauf an wie gut die Diagnose ist und die unentdeckten Fehler erkennt und in entdeckte Fehler verwandelt und das System in den sicheren Zustand überführt. 🤠
Die Diagnosefunktion muss nicht den gleichen SIL/PL haben wie die Sicherheitsfunktion - aber man verlässt sich trotzdem drauf, dass sie tut. Siemens schlägt sogar für manche Applikationen graue Eingänge vor.

Ist also in beiden Sprachen die gleiche Idee:
-man baut ein einkanaliges System aus bewährten Komponenten auf und
-hat dann *selber *die Aufgabe, automatisch möglichst gründlich und oft zu schauen, ob alles so tut wie es soll.

Wesentlich ist, dass bei Fehlerfeststellung durch die Diagnose in angemessener Zeit in den sicheren Zustand gewechselt werden kann.
Also wieder die Abwägung gegen die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit ich krieg bei sowas Kopfweh. Nix Halbes und nix Ganzes.
@Maschko wenn Dein Bauchgefühl das auch abwägen kann 🤓 ich hoffe du kriegst dabei keine Magenkrämpfe.

Ich hab mal wo einen einkanaligen Sicherheitsendschalter serviert bekommen und mich gewundert....im Handbuch stand dann auch was von gepulstem Prüfsignal und entsprechender Auswertung in der F-SPS bzw. dem geeigneten Hardware-Bauteil. Klasse..


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt fange ich an zu verstehen, wie dieses Forum funkioniert.....
> Grüße und schönen Tag noch



Was soll das jetzt?
Ein wenig Ironie wird wohl noch erlaubt sein.

Von dir kam folgende Antwort:


> ich lese besser Normen anstatt Wikipedia


Der Wikipedia-Artikel erklärt die Kategorien B,1-4
Ist fachlich richtig und passte in den Kontext.
Dieser Thread und der Not-Halt-Thread zeigte, dass du Verständnisprobleme mit den Begrifflichkeiten PL und Kategorie hast.
Deshalb der Versuch dir hier Klarheit zu schaffen.
Wenn dann so eine - in meinen Augen - unverschämte Antwort kommt, dann erlaube ich mir auch mit Ironie zu kontern.


----------



## Elektriko (13 Juli 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitskategorien B und 1 bis 4 gab es mal in der
> EN 954-1​
> Die gilt aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr?
> 
> ...


Ich habe auf diese Nachricht geantwortet, und sie ist falsch, und passte in den Kontext nicht.

Aber es lohnt sich nicht, ich lasse es hier.

Grüße an alle


----------



## safety_PL (14 Juli 2021)

Ich würde wie @stevenn auch empfehlen den IFA Report und dort vor allem die Beispiel-Schaltungen durchzugehen. Da findest du zumindest für die jeweiligen Subsysteme ganz konkrete Beispiele (siehe z.B. 8.2.11 Beispiel 11 zeigt dir wie die Umsetzung von Kat. 2 in einem Aktoren-Subsystem ausschauen könnte).

Das man Kategorie 2 für eine Komplette Sicherheitsfunktion (also alle drei I-L-O Subsysteme) eher selten sieht, warum und das man meistens versucht das zu umgehen wurde glaube ich im Thread schon detailliert behandelt. Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel man allein in einem Subsystem "drumrum" basteln muss um die Anforderungen an Kat 2 einhalten zu können ist das meiner Meinung nach auch mehr als einleuchtend.

Was die 100fache Testrate zur Anforderung der SF betrifft würde ich mich auf die Formulierung aus einer TÜV Süd Schulung referenzieren die ich vor Jahren absolviert hab. Der Vergleich ist mir im Gedächtnis geblieben ist und vielleicht hilfreich:
*Anforderung *einer SF: die SF wird benötigt um einen Unfall zu vermeiden
*Betätigung *der SF: die SF soll zwar keinen Unfall vermeiden, wird aber trotzdem geschaltet z.B. zu Testzwecken.

Wenn wir beim Pneumatikventil mit direkter Wegüberwachung aus Beispiel 11 bleiben: 
Wenn wir davon ausgehen das du die Sicherheitsfunktion in der das Ventil den Aktor darstellt 10 Mal pro Jahr *anforderst *kannst du deine Testrate erreichen indem du durch z.B. eine 1.000 fache *Betätigung *in festgelegten Abständen seine Funktionsfähigkeit testest und dabei das Signal des Sensors entsprechen auswertest . Im besten Fall kannst du diese Betätigungen während des Betriebs machen da das Ventil währenddessen mit der Funktion die du für die Sicherheitsfunktion benötigst geschaltet werden muss. 

Die Wegüberwachung läuft konstant auch im Standardbetrieb und gibt ein Signal aus ob das Ventil schaltet wie es soll. Du musst das Signal deiner Testeinrichtung ja auch irgendwie auswerten und eine entsprechende Abschaltung im Testkanal einbauen um den PLd zu erreichen. Also brauchst du eine Steuerung dafür in deinem Testkanal. Wenn du dir das Beispiel 11 aus dem Report anschaust wirst du bei den konstruktiven Merkmalen feststellen das man für die Verarbeitung der Wegüberwachung im Testkanal eine zweite Steuerung braucht, da das Ventil (das sich ja im Funktionskanal befindet) nicht von der Steuerung geschaltet werden darf, das das Testsignal verarbeiten soll. Die ganzen Anforderungen bezüglich der notwendigen Fehlerreaktionszeiten musst du natürlich auch einhalten. 

Da ist es wie schon von den Vorrednern mehrfach erwähnt oft einfacher gleich eine Kat. 3 abzubilden.


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

safety_PL schrieb:


> Ich würde wie @stevenn auch empfehlen den IFA Report und dort vor allem die Beispiel-Schaltungen durchzugehen. Da findest du zumindest für die jeweiligen Subsysteme ganz konkrete Beispiele (siehe z.B. 8.2.11 Beispiel 11 zeigt dir wie die Umsetzung von Kat. 2 in einem Aktoren-Subsystem ausschauen könnte).
> 
> Das man Kategorie 2 für eine Komplette Sicherheitsfunktion (also alle drei I-L-O Subsysteme) eher selten sieht, warum und das man meistens versucht das zu umgehen wurde glaube ich im Thread schon detailliert behandelt. Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel man allein in einem Subsystem "drumrum" basteln muss um die Anforderungen an Kat 2 einhalten zu können ist das meiner Meinung nach auch mehr als einleuchtend.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. 
Meine Mischung war in der Richtung Testkannal-Testrate, und hier hast du es sehr gut und klar erklärt, danke dafür.
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (14 Juli 2021)

safety_PL schrieb:


> Die Wegüberwachung läuft konstant auch im Standardbetrieb und gibt ein Signal aus ob das Ventil schaltet wie es soll. Du musst das Signal deiner Testeinrichtung ja auch irgendwie auswerten und eine entsprechende Abschaltung im Testkanal einbauen um den PLd zu erreichen. Also brauchst du eine Steuerung dafür in deinem Testkanal. Wenn du dir das Beispiel 11 aus dem Report anschaust wirst du bei den konstruktiven Merkmalen feststellen das man für die Verarbeitung der Wegüberwachung im Testkanal eine zweite Steuerung braucht, da das Ventil (das sich ja im Funktionskanal befindet) nicht von der Steuerung geschaltet werden darf, das das Testsignal verarbeiten soll.


Die Forderung nach einer eigenen Steuerung für den Testkanal für ein Kat 2 System ist etwas zu hoch. Damit wäre Kat 2 völlig aus dem Rennen.
Viele Sicherheitsrelais (auch höhere Kats) haben ja eine Diagnoseeinrichtung an Board, die dürften dann gar nicht auf dem Markt sein.

Da bin ich dem Detail mal nachgegangen und finde im aktuellen Entwurf prDIN EN 13849-1:2020 folgendes vor (steht aber in der :2018 auch so drin):




Auch in der Familie DIN EN 62061 geht das (siehe Kleingedrucktes unter dem hässlichen orangenen Bild in #46).

Es muss aber eine ganze Latte von Maßnahmen gegen CCF getroffen und dokumentiert werden. Mir reichts jetzt mit Kat 2 
Zumal man in den meisten Fällen dann ja doch noch ein zweites Abschalt-Organ braucht....einen Draht gespart und eine Schublade voll Papier gekauft.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mir reichts jetzt mit Kat 2
> Zumal man in den meisten Fällen dann ja doch noch ein zweites Abschalt-Organ braucht....einen Draht gespart und eine Schublade voll Papier gekauft.



Du bringst es absolut auf den Punkt.
Wir haben vor einigen Jahren die Diskussion im Kollegenkreis geführt und haben entschieden Kat.2 nicht zu verwenden.
Dokumentationsaufwand und Folgediskussionen sind es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## safety_PL (20 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die Forderung nach einer eigenen Steuerung für den Testkanal für ein Kat 2 System ist etwas zu hoch. Damit wäre Kat 2 völlig aus dem Rennen.
> Viele Sicherheitsrelais (auch höhere Kats) haben ja eine Diagnoseeinrichtung an Board, die dürften dann gar nicht auf dem Markt sein.


Das ist natürlich richtig, ich hatte mich mit dieser Erklärung rein auf das Beispiel im Report bezogen um es zu verdeutlichen. Es gibt genug Hersteller die solche Relais und SSPS anbieten um die Kat 2 "leichter" umzusetzen. Letztendlich kann ich folgendes nur unterstreichen:


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben vor einigen Jahren die Diskussion im Kollegenkreis geführt und haben entschieden Kat.2 nicht zu verwenden.
> Dokumentationsaufwand und Folgediskussionen sind es einfach nicht wert.


----------

